# Flatband suggestions for 10-metre paper target shooting, please?



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

I had played around a lot with heavier ammo in a field setting, but suddenly I am challenging myself to shoot 10-metre paper target.

For this I shall use a Dankung Toucan Agile Rosewood (phew!) , OTT with 45mm gap, or other slings with 40-45mm gap.

I shoot OTT short draw, sideways, my draw from sling to cheekbone is 25", I tend to use effective rubber length either 6" for 4x stretch or 5.5" for 4.6x stretch (remembering that the narrower ends of the bands will be stretched more).

I am advised to use 6mm steel ball for best chance at 10 metres. What happens beyond 10 metres is beyond my horizon at the moment.

I only have Precise 3G 0.75mm and I have tried it narrowed down as far as taper 10mm to 8mm, giving me a fairly consistent speed around 230 FPS at 4x stretch with 6mm steel ball on my excellent little Dankung Chronograph.

What is a good FPS speed for 6mm steel and a 10-metre target?

But I cannot consistently shoot a close group, even at 5 metres. In general, the slings tend to be shooting high and off to the right.

My own limitations apart (I am following all the how-to-shoot recommendations), I feel I might be more accurate with thinner Precise 3G, what do you think?

What rubber thickness and taper would you recommend for this purpose?

I also note that some people shoot not sideways but somewhere between upright and sideways, I shall try this too. Any comments?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Try the same band set with 9.5mm see if it makes ay difference.

There could be a few other issues - cater the frame slightly - or bands inconsistent or one may be slightly long... or release...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

One of my favorite 10 metre rigs for 1/4" (6.35 mm) steel ammo is ... a small pinch frame with .50mm GZK bands (5/8" to 1/2") with a 44mm x 12mm micro fiber pouch. Band length is adjusted to give about 220-230 fps. For longer distances I use .55mm Precise to push the 1/4" steel to 275 fps. Last summer I was able to make hits at 30-75 yards with the 1/4" steel.

For accurate 10m target shooting I prefer a light 5 pound draw weight. For longer distance I still like to stay under 10 pounds.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Try the same band set with 9.5mm see if it makes ay difference.
> 
> There could be a few other issues - cater the frame slightly - or bands inconsistent or one may be slightly long... or release...


Thanks, I could try it with 8mm steel, which I have. I've noted your other suggestions.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Northerner said:


> One of my favorite 10 metre rigs for 1/4" (6.35 mm) steel ammo is ... a small pinch frame with .50mm GZK bands (5/8" to 1/2") with a 44mm x 12mm micro fiber pouch. Band length is adjusted to give about 220-230 fps. For longer distances I use .55mm Precise to push the 1/4" steel to 275 fps. Last summer I was able to make hits at 30-75 yards with the 1/4" steel.
> 
> For accurate 10m target shooting I prefer a light 5 pound draw weight. For longer distance I still like to stay under 10 pounds.


Thanks, that is very helpful. I happen to have some GZK 0.5mm rubber coming, and I have 44x14mm pouches, so I can follow your suggestion with these components. Your comments on FPS and draw weight are in line with what I am attempting.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't think that cutting Precise 3G 0.75mm down very narrow, e.g. taper 10mm to 8mm, is the best way to adapt to 6mm steel ball, which weighs only 0.9 gramme.

Especially the way the thicker rubber must "kick" out from the bend round the fork tip upon release, when it is pulling much less weight of ball.

The way to go is probably thinner bands, like Precise 3G 0.45mm. I like the green colour too. 

I have some of this on the way.

Mike


----------

